# Outdoor Fire Pit that burns pellets?



## GrahamInVa (Apr 25, 2012)

Obviously pellets don't really burn without good air flow... I always thought it would be neat to have a outdoor fire pit that would burn pellet though. Anyway I saw this advertised.. Anyone have any experience or thoughts?

It's made by Easyblaze.
http://www.easyblaze.com/ProductInfo.html


----------



## Defiant (Apr 25, 2012)

No, Looks neat !!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 25, 2012)

Defiant said:


> No, Looks neat !!


Agree. If its open on the sides and/or bottom, it should provide adequate air flow.

That flame looks serious.... !!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 25, 2012)

Must be the Structural guy in me...But I could care less about that tiny fire pit (no matter what it burns), I can only hope someone can post a picture of what those wood columns are holding up!


----------



## nate379 (Apr 25, 2012)

What's the price on that?  My firepit cost me $3.00 for a 55 gal drum.


----------



## bbfarm (Apr 26, 2012)

I saw the firelogs this past weekend at the Midwest Horse Fair.  they were being sold by a shavings dealer.  All I could think of is "NOOOOOOOO don't use up all the sawdust making those things when I need pellets!"


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello

That is a great idea. I would like to make my own using a cheap fire pit with my shop vac set to blow with the hose under it! Should work great that way with wood pellets! Maybe someone can build one?


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 26, 2012)

i would imagine that if you built a small platform out of expanded steel mesh you could convert just about anything into a pellet burning pit.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 26, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> That is a great idea. I would like to make my own using a cheap fire pit with my shop vac set to blow with the hose under it! Should work great that way with wood pellets! Maybe someone can build one?


 
Nothing more relaxing than sitting by a nice fire with the soothing sounds  of a shop vac running!!


----------



## Defiant (Apr 26, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Nothing more relaxing than sitting by a nice fire with the soothing sounds of a shop vac running!!


Agreed, why waste pellets.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 26, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Nothing more relaxing than sitting by a nice fire with the soothing sounds of a shop vac running!!


 
Yes, but you could put a long hose on it and run the shop vac in the house or garage! Then you can put a speed control on it for lazy flame up to Jet plane!


----------



## Defiant (Apr 26, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Yes, but you could put a long hose on it and run the shop vac in the house or garage! Then you can put a speed control on it for lazy flame up to Jet plane!


Please!!


----------

